# Ebay items...



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... gory=14027

Are people stupid enough to buy a brochure which you can pickup from any Porsche garage?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

well some American woman bought a Â£1 coin for Â£200 a while ago. 
so yes they will buy it :-/
Jonah


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Like this one:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 3033392174


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

This is staggering stuff, I'm gonna auction my underpants there


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Like this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 3033392174


1000% profit. Nice


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> Like this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 3033392174


any faith i had left in the human race is gone

we no longer deserve to be classed as the dominant species on planet earth


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

This is just madness, after reading this thread and looking on ebay, I asked some colleagues if they had any pound coins on them. Out of ten people who had pound coins, 10 had 1985 Welsh ones. The guy who sold this is a genuis with the business acumen of Richard Branson.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm going to try auctioning a Â£2 coin, should make Â£21 out of that


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I'm going to try auctioning a Â£2 coin, should make Â£21 out of that Â


Plus Â£2 p&p, to guarantee a profit


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Some of the bidders for the pound were actually British!! How can they be so stupid?

I will auction some Greek Drachmas then, a pair of pants (freshly washed and ironed in a presentation package), and some original 100% toenails as I am an ancestor of Alexander the Great!!

I can see millions coming my way!! ;D


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

What about a one pound note. Do you all rek that might go for more than Â£1 given that they are no longer made/in circulation? What about a 1/2p coin?

;D

Rod


----------



## StiV (May 7, 2002)

Back on-topic - there's a big collectors market for these brochures. When I saw one for the Porsche 4x4 in my bosses office all I thought was 'eBay'.

I have several full sets of original TT roadster and coupe brochures, A2 brochures, price lists, accessoriy lists etc - these also go for a nice premium to collectors.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Check out this idiot then.......rare year/face combination....
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3036049098&category=3407
He doesn't even state what the year is and there is no picture!

No wonder he has zero bids on it!.......


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Some of the bidders for the pound were actually British!! How can they be so stupid?
> 
> I will auction some Greek Drachmas then, a pair of pants (freshly washed and ironed in a presentation package), and some original 100% toenails as I am an ancestor of Alexander the Great!!
> 
> I can see millions coming my way!! Â ;D


Shouldn't that read :-

I see morons coming my way!!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> I will auction a pair of pants (freshly washed and ironed in a presentation package Â ;D


I think the COLLECTORS of such things pay more for worn unwashed items. Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am sure they do...but they would prefer female panties!! Perhaps the wife could help me!! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> as I am an ancestor of Alexander the Great!!


And i'm currently sleeping with Britney Spears ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> And i'm currently sleeping with Britney Spears Â Â ;D


Lucky mate! Are you doing threesomes? ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Lucky mate! Are you doing threesomes? Â ;D


Only if Dannii Minogue can join in


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

Err, going back to the original post...
It's fairly easy to walk away from a Porsche dealer with the hardback Boxster brochure if you drive up there in a TT and sign up buy one - roll on next March! ;D

You try getting one driving up in a Mondeo or something and see how successul you are at getting one!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

What planet is this guy on ????????? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3037216511&category=4477


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess he is taking the mickey!! ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

More crap in the US:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... tegory=317

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... tegory=317


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> What planet is this guy on ????????? Â Â
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3037216511&category=4477


can I come and collect at no charge if my bid is successful?
--------------------

Question from: timetex
Title of item: really shiney 2p coin 2002 
Seller: davidrandall2000
Starts: 23-Jul-03 19:05:39 BST
Ends: 30-Jul-03 19:05:39 BST
Price: Starts at Â£0.01
To view the item, go to: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 3037216511


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2942003941

As for that one, I put a $.10 bid on.... if I'm successful, I'll pay with Paypal, and it'll cost him more to process the transaction (its a % fee PLUS 20c I think....) than he'll actually get....

ROFLMAO


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I love this line in the description of the pound coin.



> On the reverse is a Tree set into a crown; below it the simple lettering "ONE POUND".


'Cos a tree is really a symbol of complete welshness.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I love this line in the description of the pound coin.
> 
> 'Cos a tree is really a symbol of complete welshness.


Kell, I see your mistake..... you have confused "a tree" with "being a grade 'A' twat"


----------

